# New roofing concerns.



## camp4 (4 mo ago)

Hello,

new here. Just had the front half of me roof reroofed. As I was looking up today I see these bumps scattered throughout. Its two floors up so i cant get a good photo. Any ideas what these may be? Pic is poor and you will need to zoom in.
Thank you!


----------

